# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Điện thoại của bạn đang dùng HĐH nào?

## trunghehe

1. Symbian OS
2. Windows Mobile
3. BlackBerry OS
4. Phần mềm khác

Bạn đang dùng HĐH nào và bạn cảm thấy HĐH đó đã đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu cho bạn chưa?

----------

